# Canon announces Flex Zoom lens series CN-E45-135mm T2.4L and CN-E20-50mm T2.4L



## canonnews (Apr 13, 2022)

> MELVILLE, NY, April 12, 2022 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the launch of a new series of lenses for the company’s EF Cinema Lens lineup — the Flex Zoom Lens series of lenses, which were developed to create cinema-style productions with greater workflow efficiency. The first lenses in the series are the CN-E20-50mm T2.4 L F/FP wide-angle zoom lens and the CN-E45-135mm T2.4 L F/FP telephoto zoom lens.
> 
> Designed in the pursuit of cinematic beauty, the new large-aperture lenses feature both high-level optical design and performance while maintaining the style and ease-of-use of Canon’s EF Cinema lens series. With the introduction of the zoom lenses featuring focal length ranges of 20-50mm for wide-angle and 45-135mm for telephoto, Canon now offers zoom lenses that cover the same range as its six existing prime (single focal length) lenses. The versatility of these new lenses supports efficient production workflows for a wide range of...



Continue reading...


----------



## RobbieHat (Apr 13, 2022)

They said the pricing would be high and they were right! Ouch. That wide angle looks amazing!


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 13, 2022)

@canonnews was this placed in ‘Eos Bodies’ by accident?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Apr 13, 2022)

RobbieHat said:


> They said the pricing would be high and they were right! Ouch. That wide angle looks amazing!


These are a Canon version of even more expensive Cooke lenses.


----------



## Berowne (Apr 13, 2022)

The pricing is by far not high, rather completely normal. A pair of cine-zooms for PL-Mount and FF-Sensor with exact the same price are the Zeiss compact Zooms 28-80 and 70-200 T2.9. The Angenieux 21-56mm Zoom T2.9 is priced 49.000$.


----------



## canonnews (Apr 13, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> @canonnews was this placed in ‘Eos Bodies’ by accident?


hah! stupid wordpress. thanks for the ping.


----------



## Tremotino (Apr 13, 2022)

This means an F2.0 RF lens trio is still a posibility? 
I think 2(!) years ago there hase been a rumor about it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Apr 13, 2022)

Tremotino said:


> This means an F2.0 RF lens trio is still a posibility?
> I think 2(!) years ago there hase been a rumor about it.


There is no correlation whatsoever.
These lenses are huge, expensive, and not mirrorless lenses.
I also doubt these T2.4 lenses are f/2.


----------

